# Spurs vs. Celtics



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

How bout them Spurs huh? They've really started this game strong.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

This is the best I've seen from the Spurs all year. 28-11 After the first.

The Spurs are shooting 57% from the field and from 3pt land, while the Celtics are shooting only 23% from the field and 0% from 3pt land.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Bad third quarter by the Spurs. They really need to pick up the slack. Please beat Boston!


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Tsk Tsk. Were we not just up by 22 points.....


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Two weeks ago the Spurs were the #1 seed. Now they're tied for the #7 seed with a tough schedule ahead of them. Will the Spurs actually missed the playoffs? That would be the first time in over a decade if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

if it happens, its well deserved. holt needs to learn how to not be cheap and we need some freakin young guys on the bench to give us a damn spark.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Luckily for us, New Orleans and Houston also have pretty tough schedules ahead of them, and I really don't see Houston keeping this up much longer. In fact, I wouldn't doubt it if they lose all of their next four games.

Tue, Mar 18	Boston	
Wed, Mar 19	at New Orleans
Fri, Mar 21	at Golden State
Sat, Mar 22	at Phoenix


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Man this spurs team needs some young guys and fast too. I dont know how much longer they can keep winning with a bunch of retirees on their squad.


----------

